
Sending form data made easy with – diver.js - cafebabe1991
https://github.com/raul1991/diver.js
======
Cozumel
How much easier could it be?! This seems a lot like a solution to a non-
existent problem.

~~~
cafebabe1991
It catered to mine and I am sure it can cater to someone else's as well. A lot
of naive users do send json objects by first creating them by writing
boilerplate code.

I know the library does not do something extravagant and has been done before
by others as well but it is something that I was and am excited to share with
the community to make me better in js.

